# Reds, Reds, Reds



## PTown (Nov 30, 2007)

Fished the shell pads in lower G. Bay with my brother and friend using various soft plastics. Caught a couple of trout early, keepers but no size, then decided to head to greener pastures at about 8 AM. Saw slicks and decided to see what was causing them. BAM! Line started peeling off my reel and I knew I had a slimer. 26" red. A few cast later a 27" red. Then the big boys came. We stayed on this school of reds for 3 hours and hammered them from 8 lbs to 25 lbs. Boga verified. We were doubled and tripled up and having a blast. On the triple hook-up the weights went 25-15-12. Funny thing was the first 2 were slots and not another one after that. We went ahead and used our tags on the 30"-32" reds. At one point I looked down and could see approximately 100 reds around and under our boat. We set out to find trout and stayed bowed up all morning with reds. Home early and had fun. I will post pics when my bro sends them to me.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Awesome! We need pics.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Come on with the PICS ALREADY LOL

Its nice when you find schools like that...


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

that's what I'm talking about


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

awesome trip. lets see some pics of those bulls! You guys are lucky on my boat I always have atleast one person from the drum line!! they love to slam those ice chest lids and the fish are gone!


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

I can only say one thing.............PICS!!! I must see!! 

Now that's what I'm talking about.....great report!!
Steve


----------



## PTown (Nov 30, 2007)

Sorry it took so long. Just got from my brother


----------



## PTown (Nov 30, 2007)

A couple of more


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

Your making me sick to my stomach!!!!!!!!! 
Great pics!!!
Steve


----------



## Mudwhistle (Apr 29, 2008)

Nice. That thing barely fit in the net. LOL


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

Man, what a great day!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dstocker (Jun 10, 2008)

f-u-n


----------



## TRACERP (May 5, 2008)

Very nice!!! Good Report


----------



## TxDremz (Jun 15, 2008)

I know that was fun!
I am hoping to get out there in a few days myself!


----------



## Freddiefish (Apr 4, 2007)

Now that is Red fishing!


----------



## Wade Lady (Jun 26, 2008)

Those are some good looking reds!! I bet the smiles lasted all day. Congrats.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Nice report....thanks!


----------



## SHOALWATER TV (Apr 8, 2008)

Looks like fun!


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

*I made the wrong call!*

I guess I should have made my way back from the farm to hit the water. 
Jealous!!

AB & NB, we need to catch up for a beer soon.

KD


----------



## Dusk2Dawn (Mar 24, 2008)

Excellent Pics, and Great Report.


----------



## Poncho (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks for the pics. Especially like the one of the red in the water.


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

Now THAT'S a bowed rod!


----------



## fishhunter81 (Apr 15, 2008)

nice pics! Would have loved to been in on that action. Great job.


----------



## greddy09sc (Aug 28, 2006)

Where's lower Galveston? Is it by the Jetties?


----------



## steve bench (Nov 16, 2006)

THATS 2 COOL


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

i bet those big bulls gave yall a good pull.


----------



## cajunasian (Mar 7, 2007)

ask the guy in the blue shirt.....how's the water....?


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice fish!


----------



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

Thats what im talking about!! Nothing better than a big ole red pull!!


----------



## GroMo (Feb 12, 2007)

You should sign up and fish for cash at salttournament.com


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

H O G S !!!!!!!!! great pictures....


----------



## redslayer (May 27, 2008)

thats them good ole GO-RILLA REDS!!.. NICE HAUL GREAT PIX


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice report and Pics..

I am still searching for a day like that .

Thanks for sharing..


----------



## weekend.hooker (Sep 5, 2006)

Very Nice! Great pix.


----------



## Electric Mullet (Mar 18, 2008)

Awesome, great pics. Thanks for the report!


----------



## TunnelVision (Aug 16, 2005)

Were you still throwing plastic for the reds?


----------



## PTown (Nov 30, 2007)

Lower Galveston Bay is generally regarded as the water from Eagle Point to Smith Point South to the tip of Bolivar over to the dike. Some also include the water to the causeway.

Yes, we were throwing plastics when we were catching the reds. 

To the guy who mentioned the guy in the blue shirt getting wet, he actually fell of the boat while standing on the front in the melee of all the excitment. This was not alcohol induced just a rogue wave that caught him off guard and he lost his balance. Me and my brother were releasing reds on the back of the boat when we heard a splash. The guy in the blue shirt fell off while the trolling motor was on. We dove to the front of the boat to kill the TM and for about 15 seconds or so could not find him. He surfaced on the side of the boat having lost a brand new Chronarch ($265) and his Castaway titanium rod ($200). He also lost a croc sandal. It was scary for a a little while, but like a true old salt, he climbed back on the boat, said a few choice words, grabbed another rod and started catching them again.


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

Amazing fish - awesome pics (esp. the one in the water) - GREAT report! Wow! I am so completely JEALOUS that my stomach is turning. 

FANTASTIC JOB! Congrats. I know you had a BLAST!


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

awsome fish awsome pics way 2 go thanks fer a killer report ur gettin my hopes up


----------

